# This newest 2011 SRAM Rival group is Dangerously close to the world-beating SRAM Red



## SilentAssassin (Jul 29, 2010)

...you guys see this on the BD site? Is Rival better than Ultegra SL?


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Ad copy tends to take liberties. If you like double tap shifters more than STI, then go with SRAM. If you prefer STI, go with Shimano. Or go with Campagnolo if you prefer. They all work.
I'm going with SRAM on my next bike. I like the way it works. I don't like brake levers that move sideways.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Is Rival better than Ultegra? Maybe. After all, some think SRAM's second tier gruppo--_Force_--bests Shimano's numero uno, Dura Ace. If you buy this, how well do you think third tier Rival matches against Ultegra?

One of my best friends has worked at the LBS for ten years. According to him, SRAM's customer service is top notch. Rumor has it they've replaced parts for free on used bikes. Compare that to Shimano, who has a reputation for blaming the rider when something breaks...

I don't know about you, but my next bike is going to have SRAM. It's probably going to be Red but I may "settle" for Force. This is coming from a guy who has owned a full Ultegra Lemond, a Dura Ace Orbea Orca, and who currently rides a full Dura Ace S-Works. 

And if BD can equip a new carbon frame with SRAM Red, I'll buy it in a second. *hint*hint* Kestrel RT900 w/ SRAM Red


----------

